

Hatred and Profits: Getting Under the Hood of the Ku Klux Klan - gwern
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1014794

======
gwern
Fryer & Levitt 2007 discussion:
[http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2007/09/the...](http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2007/09/the-
ku-klux-kla.html) l excerpts:
[https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/2wsM7WYk...](https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/2wsM7WYkMQ5)

